# ball



## Darrell27 (Jul 18, 2009)

can any one tell me how to patch an anchor ball i have a new ball with a very small hole. thinking a hook got it. dang just used it about 3 times.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think you can patch them. I have tried every thing I can think of and nothing has worked yet. Call the manufacturer and ask them. Post IF you ever get the answer. :doh


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

What about some green slime with like, alittle bit of goop on the outside.. I would think that would work..


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

Using cement that you use on PVC pipe works. Just use the primer to clean the spot. Try stretching the hole so the cement compound gets in and not just on the surface. When it cures it will be like a little plug inside and out.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'">Anyone ever tried a tire plug?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Was thinking that perhaps a bicycle tube repair kit might work.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I would try some silicone based sealant, being sure to squeeze some through the hole, and then putting a good layer on exterior. Either that or else the PVC glue.....


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

i watched a buddy of mine actually melt the small hole in his back together but it looked kinda wopsided afterwards and he wound up chuncking it


----------

